
EP1694829B1-Novel strain of sars-associated coronavirus and applications thereof - mmoez
https://patents.google.com/patent/EP1694829B1/en
======
phendrenad2
Poking around Google Patents, looks like lots of viruses, including human
coronaviruses, are patented. I wonder if the patents are as useless to
virologists as software patents are to us software developers...

~~~
mmoez
I wonder if this is the case: the link shows a 320-page patent translated in 3
languages with a tremendous work behind it. It's definitely not patent-
trolling.

What makes it more interesting to today's situation is that it was made by
people from Institut Pasteur in France which is a reference in the field.

------
fmjrey
Can anyone shed some light on the difference between the variants mentioned in
this patent and Covid-19?

